# 2/0 - 100 OCPD Adapter



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

https://www.ilsco.com//ProductsDetail.aspx?kfjkff=p20%2bsuvthlGdWpdU0DFKAA%3d%3d&fjjfhjhj=pxSfT4xq9rrFSIQhsoRZrw%3d%3d


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Certainly the compression fittings, stated above, work but there is no reason that you cannot bug a smaller size wire that will fit under the OCPD. Leave it 6" long and it really won't affect VD much at all.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*adapter*

thanks. Thats exactly what I was looking for. I was all over Thomas and Betts but couldn't find it. They must have over 50,000 items at least I would think.

Dennis, I was just reading yesterday in some book (memory fails me), about conductor ampacities and terminal ampacities. I don't remember what they called it but something about if you ran a #2 Al 90C Wire (XHHW-2) on a Breaker (75C) you must use 75C table which gave you a 90 amp breaker, but, there was something about a heat sink to the breaker terminal or something bad to that effect about pushing the amps near its limit????. It was in a Tom Henry book but problem is I have at least 70 of his books and can't remember which one I was in. I've done what you mentioned from Al to Cu with a 2 hole set screw plenty of times. I'll try to sift through the books to find what I'm trying to explain here.....


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*This*

It was this http://www.iaei.org/magazine/?p=4342

It was in a Tom Henry Book, but I found it on google.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Square D circuit breakers with 100 Amp rating already have lugs suitable for #2/0 conductors. See table 7.3 on page 10 of this link for the chart.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*ocpd*

nice chart. It will be a Cutler. I'll go check out there chart. The breaker arrives tomorrow. I'll head out to garage and check it out. I work on so many old existing panels that on the old breakers they usually don't fit. It seems like certain brands didn't assume alum or voltage drop. If I recall the GE's were always too small.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If I get surprised by a job like this, and can't find a compression sleeve or compression pin terminal in stock locally, I just use one of those inline 2-port Polaris/NSI bugs. Had to do this recently when pulling some #6 for parking lot lights, and putting it on a 20 amp breaker.

Inline Splicer/Reducer:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mike, what I was saying is not going to push the amps to the max. I am trying to understand what your comment has to do with what I said. I am saying is to use the breaker that is required and take the oversized wire and splice it to a smaller size that would still be legal and put it under the breaker.

Yes the terminals on a breaker are only 75C and the wire even at 90C must be derated, so to speak, to the 75C ampacity. 

I was just trying to address how to get the larger wire under the screw. The shorter piece, properly sized for the load, will not affect the vd situation by much at all.

Here is another question for you. If you upsized the ungrounded conductors because of VD, then did you upsize the EGC or did you use the conduit as the ground. Reason I ask is 250.122(B)


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*resized*

yes. we upsized the EGC as well. I'll just be done with and get a few of those bugs and compression pin terminals in stock and be done with it. 

I just went outside. All my cutler hammer new 100 amp breakers (3phase and single phase) would only accept up to 1/0 Al. I had some older 100 amp breakers (misc varieties) that would only hold up to #1. 

MD. Was there a point in time when they started changing the lug sizing on breakers to accomadate larger conductors? Just from looking at all my old breakers I would guess the 80's. Of course, all good things come from the 80's.:thumbup:


----------

